# Morsi meter



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Morsi Meter - ???? ????



time is almost up


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Morsi Meter - ???? ????
> 
> 
> 
> time is almost up


well, I have seen al those brand new garbage trucks arriving in Maadi and starting to clean up...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> well, I have seen al those brand new garbage trucks arriving in Maadi and starting to clean up...




brilliant... but wish they would send one to my neck of the woods,


----------

